# un assis (nom)



## chickenlicken

"Mais à force de soumission et d’humiliation quotidiennes, cet homme simple, transparent, _*cet assis*, _deviendra..." etc. etc. 

The character is a simple, transparent man who submits to daily humiliation. 
He is contemplative, passive, he watches the world go by.

Can I suggest 'pushover' for 'assis'? I'm guessing that 'un assis' encompasses the idea that he's a man who sits passively and lets life, good or bad, happen to him.

Thank youuuuuuu,

Abbi


----------



## Itisi

Welcome to the forum *chickenlicken*!

Please provide the whole sentence; 'deviendra' quoi ?


----------



## jetset

In the absence of quotation marks, I would go for the following sense: "Qui est satisfait d'un certain état de choses et refuse tout changement" but I can't find a term


----------



## Itisi

It follows two adjectives which are neutral/positive, so I'm not sure that it is something negative about the man.


----------



## chickenlicken

Le sens de la phrase après 'cet assis' goes along the lines of 'va agir pour commettre le pire des crimes.' 

I'm afraid it's confidential so I'm not allowed to put it down word for word.


----------



## chickenlicken

jetset said:


> In the absence of quotation marks, I would go for the following sense: "Qui est satisfait d'un certain état de choses et refuse tout changement" but I can't find a term



Hmmm, ok let me think.


----------



## Itisi

It could mean something like 'stable/set'...


----------



## mehoul

Itisi said:


> It follows two adjectives which are neutral/positive, (...)



Simple pourrait à la rigueur être vu comme positif mais transparent en général signifie : qu'on ne voit ou ne remarque pas. C'est donc plutôt négatif.


----------



## archijacq

settled ?


----------



## chickenlicken

archijacq said:


> settled ?


I'm closer to understanding the french word, combining @jetset 's and @Itisi 's suggestions, as well as native french speaker suggesting 'un assis' could be a synonym for 'un soumis'.

But still don't have an appropriate english translation. Have pencilled in 'pushover' still.


----------



## mehoul

Ca peut signifier "résigné" (resigned?)


----------



## Itisi

mehoul said:


> transparent en général signifie : qu'on ne voit ou ne remarque pas


I was understanding it as 'ouvert'...

An easy touch'?


----------



## chickenlicken

Itisi said:


> I was understanding it as 'ouvert'...
> 
> An easy touch'?


I understand transparent as 'open', also.


----------



## chickenlicken

mehoul said:


> Ca peut signifier "résigné" (resigned?)



Mais comme nom? On ne peut pas dire 'this resigned'...


----------



## Itisi

chickenlicken said:


> On ne peut pas dire 'this resigned'...


Once you have determined what it means, you just say that in English, what else can you do!


----------



## mehoul

Cet emploi de l'adjectif assis comme substantif n'est pas du tout commun en français, donc il nous faut en deviner le sens. Je le comprends comme opposé à debout, et on est debout typiquement quand on se bat pour quelque-chose, donc un assis serait quelqu'un qui ne se bat pas, qui est découragé ou résigné. Il est vrai que le plus souvent on prend "à genoux" comme opposé de debout, comme dans la phrase célèbre : il vaut mieux mourir debout que vivre à genoux (peut-être...)


----------



## chickenlicken

Ok, here's my idea. The word seems to be more-or-less invented by the writer. How about, si nous prenons cette dernière réponse de @mehoul en compte, plutôt d'être 'un debout' - an up-in-arms - the personnage is 'an assis' - translation 'down-in-arms'? Which might also fit the interpretation given by @jetset


----------



## chickenlicken

I'm going with:

'But by dint of submitting to daily humiliation, this simple, transparent man, _this down-in-arms, _our XXX, will conceive and finance the very worst of crimes...' 

Thank you everybody for your input. I love this forum.


----------



## Itisi

'debout' just does _not _mean 'up-in-arms', and I have never heard of 'down-in-arms', and even less of '*a* down-in-arms'! This certainly doesn't sound like English, and a translation into English needs to sound like English.


----------



## Locape

But "un assis" doesn't sound french either ! It really seems to be invented, so maybe you can invent a word of your own. I understand that it has to be comprehensible by english speakers, but it can sound a little strange. For me, I hear "assis" as 'résigné, soumis, apathique, passif, amorphe'...


----------



## Itisi

I understand that,* Locape*, but to me, 'un assis' _does_ sound French, whereas 'a down-in-arms' doesn't sound English. In French, you can get away with putting an article in front of 'assis' and making it into a noun, but in English, it sounds much more than "a little strange". And 'debout' doesn't even mean 'up-in-arms', anyway.


----------



## Locape

Indeed, if it sounds more than a little strange, then 'down-in-arms' isn't a proper choice, I trust you, because I have no idea how it sounds and mean in english! 😊


----------



## Itisi

Out of interest:



*up in arms* _adj_ _figurative, informal_ (offended, outraged)outré, scandalisé, révolté _adj_ They were up in arms because somebody had been stealing things from houses in their neighborhood. Ils étaient outrés (_or: _ scandalisés, _or: _ révoltés) parce que quelqu'un volait dans les maisons de leur quartier.


That's a long way from 'debout'.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Maybe "spectator" - someone who just sits and watches?


----------



## ffred

C'est un mot français, et c'est le titre d'un poème d'Arthur Rimbaud, Les assis, excusez du peu...
Les Assis de Rimbaud expliqué
Cela désigne quelqu'un de médiocre, racorni, terne, comme un petit fonctionnaire sans imagination ou créativité... (pardon pour les fonctionnaires, il s'agit simplement de l'image d'Epinal d'un employé de bureau terne...)


----------



## wildan1

ffred said:


> comme un petit fonctionnaire sans imagination ou créativité


In AE that would be _a paper-pusher or a bureaucrat._


----------



## Locape

ffred said:


> C'est un mot français, et c'est le titre d'un poème d'Arthur Rimbaud, Les assis, excusez du peu...
> Les Assis de Rimbaud expliqué


Oui, mais ce n'est pas un terme utilisé dans la langue courante, ici c'est de la poésie, et Rimbaud a très souvent inventé des noms ou des expressions. Si on me dit qu'intel est un 'assis', je me demande de quoi on parle, alors que dans un texte littéraire ou un poème, je comprends mieux le sens.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Or maybe a "pen/pencil-pusher" (rond-de-cuir) if we know that's the person's job (referring to the OP, not Rimbaud), which we don't.


----------



## Itisi

ffred said:


> quelqu'un de médiocre...un petit fonctionnaire sans imagination ou créativité


Now I think we are getting somewhere!  It would be interesting to know if the contexte is the workplace.  (But I looks as if *chickenlicken* has left us to discuss this among ourselves  ...)


----------



## chickenlicken

The guy is a parking attendant so definitely not a pen-pusher! This certainly has made for some interesting discussion. Merci @ffred pour enfin m'avoir donné une vraie définition française, même s'il s'agit d'un mot inventé par Rimbaud - car l'idée que ce soit un mot littéraire, tiré d'une poésie, influence bien sûr la traduction aussi.


----------



## chickenlicken

mehoul said:


> Cet emploi de l'adjectif assis comme substantif n'est pas du tout commun en français, donc il nous faut en deviner le sens. Je le comprends comme opposé à debout, et on est debout typiquement quand on se bat pour quelque-chose, donc un assis serait quelqu'un qui ne se bat pas, qui est découragé ou résigné. Il est vrai que le plus souvent on prend "à genoux" comme opposé de debout, comme dans la phrase célèbre : il vaut mieux mourir debout que vivre à genoux (peut-être...)


' On est debout typiquement quand on se bat pour quelque chose' - hence my thinking of 'up-in-arms'. Apologies if this translation had all of you up-in-arms!


----------



## chickenlicken

Locape said:


> But "un assis" doesn't sound french either ! It really seems to be invented, so maybe you can invent a word of your own. I understand that it has to be comprehensible by english speakers, but it can sound a little strange. For me, I hear "assis" as 'résigné, soumis, apathique, passif, amorph
> 
> 
> ain'ttranslationfun? said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe "spectator" - someone who just sits and watches?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a suggestion I can use! <3
Click to expand...


----------

